# Dramatic Coloratura Sopranos Today



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I just came across this exciting relatively-unknown singer and she inspired me to start this thread. She's billing herself as a Dramatic Coloratura, and she doesn't seem to be wrong. From the few clips I've heard so far, I can tell she has indeed a rich, powerful _unforced_ voice with great agility making her fairly comfortable with treacherous Early Verdi and Bel Canto, as well as secure high notes above high C. 
It's safe to assume she's a genuine force of nature, albeit not the most refined singer.
















Which active singers today do you think fall under this very rare category?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty Yende


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellini - Casta Diva sung by Greta Bradman


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I just came across this exciting relatively-unknown singer and she inspired me to start this thread. She's billing herself as a Dramatic Coloratura, and she doesn't seem to be wrong. From the few clips I've heard so far, I can tell she has indeed a rich, powerful _unforced_ voice with great agility making her fairly comfortable with treacherous Early Verdi and Bel Canto, as well as secure high notes above high C.
> It's safe to assume she's a genuine force of nature, albeit not the most refined singer.
> 
> Which active singers today do you think fall under this very rare category?


impressive! I'm inclined to agree


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Pretty Yende


I can't see that video but I looked up another one from her Lucia and I also listened to several more videos and I'm afraid Miss Yende is not even a proper coloratura. Let alone a dramatic one. She's more of a _soprano leggiero_ just like Nadine Sierra. That's absolutely not the kind of voice you would hear singing Norma, Anna Bolena and Abigaille. 






Pugg said:


> Bellini - Casta Diva sung by Greta Bradman


 she's impressive here: 



Still not enough to tell.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Pretty Yende


Sorry. I didn't understand the question. I just thought you meant coloraturas of today not the sfogato coloratura.
I frankly cannot name one today.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I can't see that video but I looked up another one from her Lucia and I also listened to several more videos and I'm afraid Miss Yende is not even a proper coloratura. Let alone a dramatic one. She's more of a _soprano leggiero_ just like Nadine Sierra. That's absolutely not the kind of voice you would hear singing Norma, Anna Bolena and Abigaille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She only recorded one aria disc, my guess, it will the last one also everyone wants DVD'S.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was very, very impressed with Tamara Wilson at the last Tucker Gala. You can see excerpts on Youtube from this. I think she would make a wonderful early Verdi soprano based on what I heard. Her high D was jaw dropping and the whole voice was huge and beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Xanthoudakis, Richard Bonynge, Jewels of the Bel Canto


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Tuoksu said:


> I just came across this exciting relatively-unknown singer and she inspired me to start this thread. She's billing herself as a Dramatic Coloratura, and she doesn't seem to be wrong. From the few clips I've heard so far, I can tell she has indeed a rich, powerful _unforced_ voice with great agility making her fairly comfortable with treacherous Early Verdi and Bel Canto, as well as secure high notes above high C.
> It's safe to assume she's a genuine force of nature, albeit not the most refined singer.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That Klara Kolonits is popping out high F's in that Macbeth (1847) cabaletta, and those are high E's at the top of the Lakme aria. As you say, totally unforced and natural. (Well, you can detect a bit of stress on the F's, but hey, this babe has got high notes to spare!)

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I was very, very impressed with Tamara Wilson at the last Tucker Gala. You can see excerpts on Youtube from this. I think she would make a wonderful early Verdi soprano based on what I heard. Her high D was jaw dropping and the whole voice was huge and beautiful!!!!!!


Tamara sounds like a reaaally good Spinto!! I'm impressed.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> Wow. That Klara Kolonits is popping out high F's in that Macbeth (1847) cabaletta, and those are high E's at the top of the Lakme aria. As you say, totally unforced and natural. (Well, you can detect a bit of stress on the F's, but hey, this babe has got high notes to spare!)
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


She's so exiciting! Such fioriture and high notes with a voice that large is something really impressive even though she can be a bit clumsy or do things in bad taste (her Lucia for instance.)


----------

